# Transmission fluid change



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Can somebody tell me how can I change the transmission fluid?


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

The filter too? Or just the fluid? automatic, or maunal?


ILoveToreadBooks said:


> Can somebody tell me how can I change the transmission fluid?


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Automatic. The whole nine yards please. :fluffy:


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Hehe:

1. At the specified time intervals, the automatic transaxle fluid should be drained and replaced.

2. Before beginning work, purchase the specified transmission fluid (2.6 qt of Dex III)

3. Other tools necessary for this job include jackstands to support the vehicle in a raised position, a wrench, a drain pan capable of holding atleast 4 quarts, newspapers, and clean rags.

4. the fluid should be drained immediately after the vehicle has been driven. Hot fluid is more effective than cold fluid at removing built up sediment. Warning: Fluid temperature can exceed 350-degrees F in a hot transaxle. Wear protective gloves.

5. After the vehicle has been driven to warm up the fluid, raise it and place it on jackstands for access to the transaxle drain plugs.

6. Move the necessary equipement under the vehicle, being careful not to touch any of the hot exhaust components.

7. Place the drain pan under the drain plug in the transaxle housing or fluid pan and remove the drain plug. Be sure the drain pan is in position, as fluid will come out with some force. Once the fluid is drained, reinstall the drain plug securely (When draining, you may also use some product, as Aamco Transmission flush, my personal fav.).

8. Lower the vehicle.

9. With the engine off, add new fluid to the transaxle through the dipstick tube. Use a funnel to prevent spills. It is best to add a little fluid at a time, continually checking the level with the dipstick. Allow the fluid time to drain into the pan.

10. Start the engine and shift the selector into all positions from P through 1, or L, then shift into P and apply the parking brake.

11. With the engine idling, check the fluid level. Add fluid up to the Cool level on the dipstick.

12. You're all set. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

every 30k mi.

I let Nissan do it last time b/c they are able to power flush the system, completely.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Whats a power flush?


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

they hook up the Trans lines and replace all the fluid. not 1/4 of the fluid if you doo it yourself with a drain and fill.

-corey


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, it flushes the entire system, not jus a drain and refill. Jus like flushing your coolent.


----------

